# RIP - Goldie



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to your gorgeous Goldie. I'm sure she will always have a special place in your heart.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful, sweet old face. I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope the good memories will comfort you today.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Goldie was so beautiful! She had a wonderful life with a family that loved her dearly. All she could want. Run swiftly and pain free at the bridge, beautiful girl! If you see my Buckwheat and Rocky, tell them mommy still misses them and they will always be forever in my heart.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She was beautiful. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i am so sorry. It is always so hard to let them go. I can ell you this, she will always live in your heart. Such a beautiul face.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She is beautiful. Anniversaries are hard. I hope her memories bring you smiles.


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so verry sorry for your loss.
Your tribute is awesome and brought tears to my eyes as the love you have your baby shines through in every word.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank you for sharing her with us on this sad anniversary. She will be with you furever now walking on silent paws.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and your sweet Goldie. She was beautiful and looked so happy.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

The knot in my stomach from reading this - ughhhhhhhh

So so sorry........I feel your pain, unfortunately....

I just lost my GQ - it will be ONE month tomorrow - 

The picture on the right of Goldie looks EXACTLY like G - the hairs on my neck just stood up.....

I :heartbeat Goldie


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

She sounded like such a lovely girl, and what a sweet face. My heart goes out to you. I know the pain of losing your best friend, and it's just so hard. This was a beautiful tribute to her. It left me in tears.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Goldie was beautiful, what a loving tribute, anniversaries are alway hard. Remember your wonderful life together.


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I understand your sadness. Please try and remember the good memories you had and it will ease the pain. What a beautiful face. I love the one with the nose to the ground.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to a much loved dog. Anniversaries especially are always tough but remember Goldie with a smile in your heart

Run free from pain, play hard and sleep softly Goldie


----------



## Kit (Dec 14, 2008)

*Missing that sweet fluffball*

I'll never forget that sweet pup. I'll always remember the times after I'd started coming with you to church, where her and Molly would just RUSH down the stairs to just stand there panting at me. Even if she would be a little behind Molly coming down the stairs that big fluff would get there and just look up at me grinning in her little way. I love those doggies so much and miss Goldie like no tomorrow. 
You're right Mitchie, she's up there somewhere waiting for us with that sweet fluffy grinning face, her tail wagging, eagerly waiting for her butt to be scratched.

Rest In Peace Goldie, we'll be waiting for you when it's our turn to join you


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Mitchie (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you so much, everyone, for the words of comfort and praise for Goldie. And I'm sure that she's keeping any other pups at the rainbow bridge company, and they are all having fun romping in the fields and rivers. =]

I found the one and only video I think I ever got of her. (Ignore my voice..haha)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mlX5EJMwO8


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

She is beautiful. Anniversaries are very hard.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

It looks like your Goldie was one happy girl. It looks like she was smiling from ear to ear in your pictures. Anniversaries are so hard. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful pup.


----------

